# Every day look for Porcelain Beauties



## Growing Wings (Jul 16, 2008)

I've found that a lot of every day looks can look quite heavy on me.  As there was a request posted for a tutorial for fair skinned people with blue eyes, I thought I'd share a softer look I like that gives my blue/grey eyes a little bit of a pop.

*Makeup 






*

Foundation - At the moment I'm using L'Oreal True Match in Neutral Ivory, but it's a little too dark.  The search for a good foundation continues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Benefit High Beam 
Powder (again, I use L'Oreal True Match in Ivory) 
Benefit Boi-ing concealer, shade 1 
No7 Instant Radiance concealer 
MAC eyebrow pencil 
UDPP 
MAC eyeshadows in 


Nylon 
Shroom 
Retrospeck 
Naked Lunch 
All That Glitters 
Era 
Woodwinked 
Espresso 


Black pencil eyeliner 
Mascara (I'm currently using Rimmel Glam Eyes and loving it!) 
NARS Luster 
MAC Hug Me l/s 
Sweet Tooth Tendertone 
*Brushes






*

Random powder brush 
187 
194 
224 
213 
275 
Concealer brush that works well for outer V (closer pic shown when it's used) 
Stiff eyeliner brush 
318 
Start with a clean, moisturized face.  I  haven't plucked up the courage to post a no-makeup picture of myself, so there's no photo for this step 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mix a little bit of High Beam with my foundation.  This gives a little more of a glow, without the overly sparkliness that High Beam usually gives. 






Apply your foundation with the 187 brush.  And apparently pull a silly face.







Using the 194 brush apply the Boi-ing concealer over any spots or blemishes you may have.  Use the brush (or your finger) to pat the concealer in, rather than wiping it over the area.






Next, use the Instant Radiance concealer to hide those dark under eye circles.  I find this is better than that boi-ing concealer which tends to crease when used under the eye.






Looking better already!  Fill in your brows.






Apply the UDPP all over the lid.  Once it's completely dry, use the 224 brush to apply a thin layer of Shroom all over the eye area.  There doesn't need to be a lot (Shroom doesn't really show up on me anyway), just enough to make blending easier later on.






Use the 213 brush to pat Naked Lunch onto the inner half of your lid.  We'll be using the 213 to apply all eye shadows unless otherwise noted.






Then apply All That Glitters to the outer half. Blend them together using the  224 brush.  For some reason mine doesn't look blended, but it is, I promise!






Next, take Era and apply it to the crease.  Take it slightly above, and form a shape like the one pictured below.  Blend that out using the 275, as it's denser than the 224 so will soften the line easier.






Now's the time for that concealer brush and Woodwinked.






Apply Woodwinked to your outer V and crease, and blend it out.  I also applied a little Retrospeck over Naked Lunch using the 213 and blended upwards.






Take the stiff eyeliner brush and line your lid with Espresso.  Using eyeshadow creates a far softer look, as fluidlines, or even pencil eyeliners at time, can look a little too dark and harsh.






Line under your eye with All That Glitters (inner) and Espresso (outer).  You don't need a lot, just enough to add a little definition.  I also used my 224 brush to apply a little of Nylon to highlight under my brow.






Next, line your upper water line with your black pencil eyeliner.  This darkens your lashes without the 'OMG you're wearing black eyeliner' look.  This was so hard to take a photo of!






Add your mascara, and that's your eyes done!






Apply NARS Luster using the 187 brush.  It's such a pretty colour and really gives you a healthy glow, but applied with a normal blush brush it's waaaay to dark for us pale girls.






Add Hug Me l/s and Sweet Tooth tendertone and you're all done!











I hope this has been useful.  Constructive criticism is always helpful too


----------



## n_c (Jul 16, 2008)

Great tut. Simple and easy to understand...good job


----------



## Hilly (Jul 16, 2008)

beautiful tut! I love how you demonstrated tightlining lol. Looks good!


----------



## adegea (Jul 16, 2008)

Fab tutorial! Thanks.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 16, 2008)

I really like this.  I like that it does not require a lot of products to give that put together look.  Great job!


----------



## ms_bloom (Jul 17, 2008)

I love your eyes - shimmery but clean, smokey but defined. Love it


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2008)

Great look!  Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 17, 2008)

very simple, thanks!


----------



## Mao (Jul 18, 2008)

*Hi, Thanks for this tutorial!*

Even if i don't have blue/grey eyes, it's very useful because i could show to my sister what colors she could used or i could make up their eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You explain very well, and your make up is perfect for everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you'll find the perfect foundation lol It's not easy to find it!Especially for porcelain skin. In china and Japan there are foundation for very very fair skin!! L'oreal has made one. One day if you go there lol I think you could find the perfect foundation lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry my english is poor(i'm french)I make lot of mistakes


----------



## Bright (Aug 8, 2008)

Simple but useful, thanks


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 8, 2008)

I like this...very nice!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am def going to try this one!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

good job


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 14, 2008)

cute and simple
love it


----------



## cuiran (Aug 14, 2008)

Great look! Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## UrbanEast (Nov 5, 2008)

I just bookmarked this.  Thanks!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 5, 2008)

This looks great! Thanks!


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

very nice and simple look, thanks!


----------



## dreamiez (Nov 8, 2008)

Instant Radiance concealer  which brand is this from?


----------



## Tin Angel (Nov 8, 2008)

Great tut, simple enough that even I can understand it. And I'm with you on the hunt for the perfect foundation for fair skin!


----------

